# Diabetic, Psychiatric Problems and IBS- Man Should be Hospitalized for a Colonoscopy?



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

A friend of mine is an insulin dependant diabetic that has IBS and also has Obsessive Compulsive Disorder and other Pschological problems. He sees a Psychiatrist and takes medication for his problems (mostly bi-polar).The last two times he tried for a colonoscopy he wasn't cleaned out enough for the procedure to be done. This was with 2 different Doctors.Both Doctors sort of dismissed him, I think because of his psychiatric problems especially as they relate to the prep and his hard time to do what he should because of his Compulsive Obsessive Obessions. He did try hard.If he were Hospitalized for the Prep I feel the Nursing Staff would make sure he is cleaned out for the Colonoscopy and his diabetes and insulin and Psychiatric Medication all controlled. Has anyone heard of this being done?Any ideas who I speak to to find out if a Doctor and Hospital will do this with a Medicare Part D patient?His story is a tragedy since he is brillant and held an important administartive job at Ohio State. He had to leave and go on disability when he was hospitalized with Psychiatric problems.He, David was married and divorced and now is able to live alone with some help from friends. His family rejects him!Any help or suggestion you can offer would be greatly appreciated. I know this is most brillant and unusual man with unusal physical and mental problems. It seems to me that society has dismissed him because of his mental problems in many different ways. He has gone from riches to rags and presitage to redicule!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Vikee,I would think if there were some communication between this man's psychiatrist and his GI.. that would help this situation and perhaps result in a successful colonoscopy prep and procedure.BQ


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Thanks for the suggestion. I will try it, but in the past the Psychiatrist had to be convinced intervention was needed in partricular situations. I wonder what he thinks? Never asked him!Thanks again, Vikee


----------

